# Deutschlands heißeste Soap-Darstellerin



## Walt (9 Feb. 2022)

Wer ist Deutschlands heißeste Soap-Darstellerin? Antwort gerne auch mit Fotos!


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Ich sag mal Anne Menden & Iris Mareike Steen.


----------



## tvgirlslover (10 Juni 2022)

Julia Wiedemann


----------



## Bad Actor (10 Juni 2022)

Sila Sahin


----------



## jens4975 (11 Juni 2022)

Sandra Keller (Andere kenne ich nicht)


----------



## Harrison70 (12 Juni 2022)

Iris Mareike Steen hat das auf jeden Fall schonmal fototechnisch bewiesen. 

Dazu kommen für mich noch Valea Scalabrino und Josephine Becker.


----------



## Cherubini (29 Juni 2022)

Chryssanthi Kavazi, Sharon Berlinghoff


----------



## killa388 (12 Juli 2022)

Alexandra Fonsatti


----------



## Notaris (14 Juli 2022)

Da gibt es für mich nur Nina Bott


----------



## capri216 (7 Nov. 2022)

Notaris schrieb:


> Da gibt es für mich nur Nina Bott


Die Frau mit dem unnatürlichsten Lächeln der Welt., furchtbar.


----------



## frank111267 (1 Dez. 2022)

Petra Blossey


----------

